# WLAN mit DFÜ- Verbindung koppeln



## 12345x (8. November 2007)

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem:
Hab ein WLAN Netzwerk (Netzwerk A), in dem 3 PCs über ein AP miteinander Verbunden sind, dass wiederum mit dem I-Net. An einem PC ist eine ISDN- Karte eingebaut, mit der ich eine direkte Verbindung (direkte Einwahl) zu einem anderen Netzwerk (Netzwerk B) aufbaue. Sobald ich nun mit dem PC mich in das Netzwerk B einwähle, 'versagt' das Netzwerk A, sprich ich kann meinen AP bzw. keinen anderen PCs anpingen.

Ich will dass ganze so haben, dass der PC trotz bestehender ISDN- Verbindung weiterhin im Netzwerk A ansprechbar ist bzw. mitm I-Net connecten kann.


Zu den Konfigurationen:
- Am PC ist WinXP SP2 installiert
- Der IP Adressbereich im Netzwerk A ist 192.168.0.x (fest IP) -> WLAN
- Im Netzwerk B 172.16.200.x (über DHCP) -> ISDN- Verbindung

Ich glaub, dass ich eine Netzwerkbrücke brauch, damit 2 voneinander unabhaenige Netzwerke miteinander kommunizierne koennen.

Mfg


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Eigentlich brauchst du dafür nur die richtigen Routen eintragen damit der PC wie er welches Netz erreicht.


----------



## 12345x (8. November 2007)

Wie funktioniert das mit den routen und wo trage ich sie ein?


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> route /?


----------

